# ***Pay It Forward: Enter to Win a KB Book Discovery Slot - WINNERS ANNOUNCED!***



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Winners Announced! See last post for the list of the lucky dozen.

Thanks again to Harvey, Maya and Mitch!

***

12 spots available!

As a small way of thanking Harvey for his generosity through the years and the kindness of so many here on KB, I'm donating 4 KB Book Discovery slots. Harvey, because that's the kind of guy he is, has added 3 more, for a total of 7 slots! All of them will run on Sept. 6. [Make that 12 spots! Maya Cross donated 3 and now Mitch Hogan has added 2 more!

How do you enter?

If your book is new or overlooked or could just use a little lovin', post to this thread giving us the name and ASIN of the book. On Monday the 26th, 7 10 12! random winners will be chosen for slots for the September 6 Book Discovery Day promotion. Easy-peasy.

I know it's a small thing, but they add up, right? 

Thanks to Harvey and the entire KB team and to all the posters who give back every day.

ETA: The Book Discover Requirements remain the same. "Our family-friendly guidelines apply. No erotica - sorry! Fewer than ten reviews on Amazon *or* an Amazon ranking of higher than 100,000."

For full promo details see: http://www.kboards.com/book-discovery-promo/

ETA2: Electric Boogalo -- The lovely and talented Maya Cross has donated 3 more slots, giving us a total of 10 to give away! Thank you, Maya! Any spots that spillover from Sept 6 will appear on Tuesday the 10th.

ETA3: Mitch Hogan has graciously added 2 more spots, giving us 12 to give away!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a fab opportunity. Thanks so much Monique...and Harvey for adding a few slots. 

I'll definitely enter. 

Book: CRYO; Rise of the Immortals
ASIN: B00AXYNBM2

Geoff


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, nice! Now I wish I had a second account here with my respectable titles.  

But I'll go for this one:

The Pleasure Dial, ASIN B00BGJ9MMQ


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonderful idea and thank you very much.

Here's my entry:

Title: Fog of War
ASIN: B00D6JCAD2

Ethan


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

1001nightspress said:


> Oh, nice! Now I wish I had a second account here with my respectable titles.
> 
> But I'll go for this one:
> 
> The Pleasure Dial, ASIN B00BGJ9MMQ


Any entrant has to follow the Book Discovery rules and I think erotica is verboten.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Monique said:


> Any entrant has to follow the Book Discovery rules and I think erotica is verboten.


Oh, whoops! Sorry, then just delete that one. More chances for everyone else. (Unless you want to let that one win, and then let me secretly substitute a different, respectable book. This, see, is the disadvantage of pen names.... lol.)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

1001nightspress said:


> Oh, whoops! Sorry, then just delete that one. More chances for everyone else. (Unless you want to let that one win, and then let me secretly substitute a different, respectable book. This, see, is the disadvantage of pen names.... lol.)


LOL. Since that's a matter of logitistics, I'll let Harvey chime in on that.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

My dystopian has only sold one copy this month. It could use some love! 
Cerulean: B00A73LO4G

Thanks for your generosity, Monique. The strong community is one of my favorite things about kboards!


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Great competition. But what if the rank of a book changes?

Here's my entry:

Book: The Last Human (Vampire Earth # 1)
ASIN: B00E74EAEM


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

This is very kind of you to do! 

Book: The Last Day on Earth
ASIN: B00B6UG94Y


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

RockyGrede said:


> Great competition. But what if the rank of a book changes?


No worries. If a selected book gains a little traction between now and the BD Day, it will still be featured.

Harvey even covered that scenario in the FAQ: http://www.kboards.com/book-discovery-promo/


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Very kind offer. I'll throw my hat in the ring.

Blood of the King (Khirro's Journey Book 1)
ASIN: B009IPQG56

Thanks!


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

Aww, this is sweet!

Book:The Thing About Scorpions
ASIN:B00DUFJBES

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique,

you're the best.  *Marks Monique down for one free snark pass.*

Thanks for doing this for your fellow authors!

Betsy


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you, Monique and Harvey!

Here's mine:

Title: The Claire Wiche Chronicles Volumes 1-3

ASIN: B00AUMFS8C


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

1001nightspress said:


> Oh, whoops! Sorry, then just delete that one. More chances for everyone else. (Unless you want to let that one win, and then let me secretly substitute a different, respectable book. This, see, is the disadvantage of pen names.... lol.)


Yes, just enter with a TBD and you can provide the ASIN to Monique of you're one of the winning recipients!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, this is very generous Monique (And Harvey).

Here's my submition.

Title: The King's Hourglass (Avarial Trilogy, Book One)
ASIN: B00DWWW7NG


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

This is so awesome of you both. Thank you.

I'd like to throw my name into the hat.

Title: Pas De Death
ASIN: B00BW44O14


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Monique,
> 
> you're the best. *Marks Monique down for one free snark pass.*


  *gets pass laminated*


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Monique, and thank you, Harvey! It is very nice of you.
I'll try my luck with the first in my series.

Title: The Priest
ASIN: B0075XAFWS


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, Monique.  I've gotta toss my hat in.

Nexus (Sontem Trilogy #1)
ASIN B00EN05Q3E


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks!

Title: Aundes Aura (The Válkia Chronicles)
ASIN: B00D7F82BY


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this! Here is mine:

Title: Tears of the Goddess
ASIN: B00A1OL1AS


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This book does well during promotions but slips back down. 40 reviews, but over 100,000. 


Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream
ASIN: B005FI62BS 


Thanks!


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

Monique and Harvey:

Thanks for the generous offer!

How nice to suddenly have a reason to be glad about low sales and ratings!


Which is my case for:

Detonate
ASIN: B00A7DS9DU

Thank you,

David Greene


----------



## Katharina (Sep 24, 2011)

Great idea. And yes, I qualify.  

Book: Esperance
ASIN: B00DP64NAY


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for the opportunity! Hidden could definitely do with some loving - it has great reviews but its ranking has dropped to around 200k:

Title: Hidden
Asin: B004SCS738


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you guys! This is very generous!

Mine can always use a good kick in the pants, so I'll throw it in the pile. It has barely 10 reviews, and is usually _well_ over 100,000... though oddly not right now, lol! But hey, if I win and it happens to still be under, feel free to give my spot to someone else.

Exactly Where They'd Fall
ASIN: B008OWGPI2


----------



## elizabethareeves (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome. 

Book: How (Not) to Kiss a Ghost
ASIN: B00EJY4GQW

Good luck to everyone. Thanks!!


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for this opportunity. 

Heck if I don't get it I may just drop the $ anyway 

Title: Like Mind
AISN: B00E9KS8YW


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the chance!

Title: The Song of Andiene
ASIN: B00CP1NJDM


(makes mental note to brainstorm a better blurb, whether I win or not.)


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

This is deeply awesomesauce of you to do this kind of thing!

I'm not sure what the Paid Rank is because it's on permafree, but I'm sure it's greater than 100k:

Book: A Girl and Her Monster
ASIN: B0088Q10FW

If Permafrees don't count, I'll suggest the sequel in another post.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

That is the nicest thing! Thank you for the chance.

New Zapata
ASIN: B00BLRSRMO

http://www.amazon.com/New-Zapata-ebook/dp/B00BLRSRMO


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The lovely and talented Maya Cross has donated 3 more slots, giving us a total of 10 to give away! Thank you, Maya! If we run out of available slots for Sept 6, they will spill over into the following Tuesday or Friday. I will update as I find out the schedule.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Monique, Harvey, and, Maya! My book's ranking is above 100K so I think I qualify. (August has been brutal on my sales)  

Book: Lash (Broken Angel)
ASIN: B00CM18MAK


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a neat idea, thanks so much for doing this!

Gaia's Misfits; ASIN: B00EJP8W4S


----------



## Ismcrazy (May 7, 2013)

This is great and very nice of you. Thanks and fingers crossed:

Title: Product
ASIN: B00DP54F26


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm slightly confused about the requirements. (Dyslexia, reversals of direction, or maybe just used to people requiring great numbers.) This is for books that _aren't_ well ranked or reviewed, right? This one has a nice set of reviews, but the ranking is not good:

Have Gun, Will Play
B003TU20I8

I was going to do a book that was even lower ranked, but I realize that one should probably wait anyway.

Thanks for the opportunities!

Camille


----------



## David Clarkson (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a great idea and I would love to enter.

Book: The Outback
ASIN: B00CC3M9TI

Fingers crossed!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for the generosity! Deception has 34 reviews, is ranked beyond 100k.

Deception (The Transformed #1)
ASIN: B00ADWBNDS


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for doing this!

Starship Episode 1: Ad Astra
ASIN: B00B7XV3HS


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Not entering, but I do want to thank Monique and Harvey and Maya for their generosity. Not that I'm surprised by it. Being nice just comes natural to some folk...


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Monique!

Shifting Reality
ASIN: B00AGNMC3O

This is seriously my best novel. Hasn't sold much at all.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

daringnovelist said:


> I'm slightly confused about the requirements. (Dyslexia, reversals of direction, or maybe just used to people requiring great numbers.) This is for books that _aren't_ well ranked or reviewed, right?


Si!



Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Not entering, but I do want to thank Monique and Harvey and Maya for their generosity. Not that I'm surprised by it. Being nice just comes natural to some folk...


Aw, thank you, Phoenix. It feels good to pay it forward even in a meager way.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'd like to add my voice to the chorus thanking Monique and Harvey and Maya for their generous offer!

My book has 2 reviews and ranks worse than 300,000. So yeah, it needs love!

Book: The Murmuring Field and Other Stories
ASIN: B00CVEMLAU

Thank you again for the chance!

Jan


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

I could use some love:

Shifted Perspective
ASIN - B0092W8ES2

Also thanks for the chance to be in the pot. You all rock!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Monique said:


> The lovely and talented Maya Cross has donated 3 more slots, giving us a total of 10 to give away! Thank you, Maya! If we run out of available slots for Sept 6, they will spill over into the following Tuesday or Friday. I will update as I find out the schedule.


Wonderful! Yes, 9 will run on Fri Sept 6th and 1 will run on Tue Sep 10th.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for this opportunity 

My book has more reviews than meet requirements, but just look at that sales rank, yeouch.

Memory's Wake
ASIN- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005502KA8


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Romance and a... Series: Stories 1-4
Asin: B00DUL9Q42


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So glad to see so many entries. Keep them coming! With 10 slots, the odds are good!

Reminder: Due to the requirements for the KB Book Discovery promo, erotica is disqualified. Sorry.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks you three for the opportunity! 

Title: Blood Guardians (Blood Guardians #1)
ASIN: B00E7TR7E2


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks for the opportunity.

My book Head of Words really needs some love. Seven sales since April despite some great blogger reviews. That's what happens when you don't have a fanbase and you refuse to do free promos.

Head of Words
ASIN - B00CBDD73Q


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't gained much traction with my latest book, so I really appreciate the opportunity. Thank you!

Pet Chatter
ASIN:  B00CGNYEPQ


----------



## Buttonman88 (Apr 11, 2013)

Very Kind of you both!

Author: Michael Reilly

Title: MISISIPI

ASIN: B009ZL0Z7I

Good luck to everyone entering


----------



## thomaskcarpenter (May 17, 2011)

Thank you!

Title: The Godhead Machine
ASIN: B006GIV266


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Way cool, thanks a lot  

Title: The Park
ASIN: B00AUUVODW


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for adding those extra slots, Harvey. Was just thinking I'd like to give something back, so Monique's post was very timely.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## adamus (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for the opportunity.

Title: Songs from the Well: A Memoir of Love and Grief
ASIN: B00CDTT2UU


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

How incredibly nice of you both! I'm entering my daughter's book. It's incredibly good and completely overlooked.

Title: Charona the Dragon
ASIN: B00D9S8U66

Thank you so much!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

What an awesome idea, thanks 

I definitely qualify with my short story collection - so far 2 sales (and one was to me )

Carnival Nights
B00E6QFAYA


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Monique, Harvey, and Maya. Very generous.

This hasn't sold one in a while.

Title: The Narrowing Path
ASIN: B00CB4KOTK


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you Monique and Harvey. You two rock!

I'll happily throw my new "post-utopian" sf story into the hat since it fits all of your requirements.

TITLE: NOVUM
ASIN: B00E0NVLK6

Good luck to all contestants and may the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Monique and Harvey 

I'll throw mine into the hat.

Title: Wanted
ASIN: B00CVTK6Q6


----------



## sellery (Aug 23, 2013)

A Burden of Choice (A Circle of Roses)
B00DGEMQQ8


----------



## Moondreamer (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for the opportunity!

Here's mine, it has sold only one copy this month... :

Innocence (Shadow War, book 1)
ASIN : B00CGRWK4Y


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you guys:

Title: Call No Man Father
ASIN: B00B4JFCLS


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you all for doing this. It's a great opportunity.
Here's mine.

Title: A Good Man Gone
ASIN: B00D1CPG5I


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

Monique said:


> So glad to see so many entries. Keep them coming! With 10 slots, the odds are good!
> 
> Reminder: Due to the requirements for the KB Book Discovery promo, erotica is disqualified. Sorry.


Dangnabbit! My book won't be launching till the 30th so could really use this contest. Is the 26th a hard cutoff for entries? Totally understand if so, just checkin'

Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series

@9thChapter (twitter)

darrentpatrick.com


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you guys for this and for everything else you do on KB.

Title: The Last Words
ASIN: B008YIDTZS


----------



## Kathleen Ball (Aug 23, 2013)

Summer's Desire  B00E80EP1I

published 7/25/13


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

very kind of you, Monique. Thanks for the offer. (and to Harvey too)

I'll add Throwing Clay Shadows to the pile.

B005HZL3CM


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for this chance, guys!

Let's hope the Beacon Saga gets a bump:

Title: Beacon (Part I)
ASIN: B00AMLK2KA


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

A big thank you to Mitch Hogan for donating 2 more slots. 

We now have 12 available!

Keep those entries coming.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Black Knight Down
ASIN B00EJWD31S

Thanks for the AWESOME contest!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

> ETA2: Electric Boogalo -- The lovely and talented Maya Cross has donated 3 more slots, giving us a total of 10 to give away! Thank you, Maya! Any spots that spillover from Sept 6 will appear on Tuesday the 10th.
> 
> ETA3: Mitch Hogan has graciously added 2 more spots, giving us 12 to give away!


Wow! Thanks to Maya and Mitch as well!


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

Wow, great idea! Throw my name in the hat too, please.

Title: Augustus Baltazar
ASIN: B00CKWCK7M


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Really great idea; so much generosity!

Title: Central Outbreak Response: Genesis
ASIN: B00E09HY5Q

Qualified by having only 7 reviews, but they're good ones!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

LONG HORN, BIG SHAGGY - A TALE OF WILD WEST TERROR AND REANIMATED BUFFALO

ASIN -  B004SD2CNS

There are things out there that you ain’t dreamed of.

Like back-from-the-dead mountain men, green ghost mountain spirits, carrion stallion, time traveling mad scientists and zombified buffalo…just for starters.

This weird western novella starts at a gallop and gathers momentum faster than a stampeding avalanche.

You will never look at a severed head the same way again...


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Bumping this up for the weekend crowd!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The drawing is on Monday, so don't delay in throwing your name in the hat! With no less than TWELVE promotional spots up for grabs, the odds are ever in your... you know.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Harvey said:


> The drawing is on Monday, so don't delay in throwing your name in the hat! With no less than TWELVE promotional spots up for grabs, the odds are ever in your... you know.


LOL!

Ayup. This thread will be closed to entries Monday evening, so if you haven't entered, now is the time!


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww, this is so sweet!  Thank you Monique, Harvey, Maya, and Mitch!  

Here's my entry 
Title: The Prince of Shadows
ASIN: B00CIAV2NE


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

What an opportunity. Many thanks to Mya, Mitch, Monique, and Harvey.

Here's my info (crossing my fingers):

Title: Love Pains
ASIN: B006T3HHFI

I just revised (well, um, added) the blurb so if I'm chosen it'll be ready by the promo date.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow - cool opportunity! Thank you Monique, Harvey, Mya and Mitch! 

Here's my info:
Title: Don't Fear the Reaper
ASIN: B0089Y72QY


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

What a nice thing to do!  Thank you to all of the donators and Monique for getting it started.

Here is my entry:

Book: Let's Play in the Garden
ASIN: B00AXD50W2


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Here is my entry:

Book title: Ages Past

ASIN: B008LFL4MY

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

So nice!
Please consider my new novel: 
Promo Girl Edition (The Day Job Diaries)
B00ER8DLPW


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Only a few more hours. This thread will close to entries at 5pm Pacfic today.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Less than 3 hours left, and we have about 90 entries. Good luck - - and get your entry in now if you want a chance at these promotional slots.

Hats off to the generosity of these three!

Monique:

     The Out of Time Series combines romance, time travel, 
adventure, and mystery with a dash of the paranormal. 

Monique Martin | author website | facebook | twitter

Maya:
  

Mitch:
 
[br]Mitchell Hogan | author website


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

One Time Only
B00BCA1X30


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a great thing to do, and I can't afford not to give it a shot. This novel's been long ignored and I'd love to see it get little attention.

Prison of Power
B0064QNIZI


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for participating and special thanks to Harvey, Maya and Mitch making it all possible!

The winners are...

Laura Rae Amos
Exactly Where They'd Fall 
ASIN: B008OWGPI2

Vaalingrade/Landon Porter
A Girl and Her Monster 
ASIN: B0088Q10FW

Patty Jansen
Shifting Reality 
ASIN: B00AGNMC3O

Jeanne Miller
Pet Chatter 
ASIN: B00CGNYEPQ

Kevin McLaughlin
Starship Episode 1: Ad Astra 
ASIN: B00B7XV3HS

Chris Northern
Prison of Power 
ASIN: B0064QNIZI

Elizabeth Reeves
How (Not) to Kiss a Ghost 
ASIN: B00EJY4GQW

David Clarkson
The Outback 
ASIN: B00CC3M9TI

Kathleen Ball
Summer's Desire  
ASIN: B00E80EP1I

Sophrosyne/Christiana Miller
Charona the Dragon 
ASIN: B00D9S8U66

Nicolas Wilson
Nexus (Sontem Trilogy #1) 
ASIN: B00EN05Q3E

Thea Atkinson
Clay Shadows  
ASIN: B005HZL3CM

The list has been forwarded to Harvey who will contact each winner with the date of their slot.

Thanks again and, when you can, pay it forward!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

This is really awesome, Monique!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oops, I misspelled your name, Patty. Sorry about that. Fixed it. 

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Monique said:


> Oops, I misspelled your name, Patty. Sorry about that. Fixed it.
> 
> Congratulations to all the winners!


LOL thanks.

It's awesome that you're doing this. If we all pay something forward, this will be a better place.

(Was unsure whether to mention about the misspelling and decided a it wasn't in the spirit of the thread. Seriously, it's rare that people spell my name RIGHT.)


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, Monique, Maya, and Mitch. I'm not sure if there's a set slot order to direct my thanks to one of you in specific.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

You've very welcome, Nic. 

It was a group effort with everything thrown into a pot and random posters selected.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations to our winners! Each of you will receive a PM later tonight with your scheduled date!

-Harvey


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for this! It's so great to see people who have made the climb offering helping hands 

I only hope to produce worthy works and someday follow your wonderful example!


----------



## Moondreamer (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratz everyone!


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

Congrats everyone. I hope it's a springboard to long running success!


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Congrats, winners! Please give us some stats when your entry goes live! Best of Luck!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much! That's so awesome!


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow!  Thanks very much! That was a REALLY nice email to find in my inbox.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, here goes...

I'd like to nominate my new novel, _In the Shape of a Man_. About fifteen copies sold. Very real, troubling, sweat-inducing fiction in the horror vein. The ASIN is: B00DTVFMAU

The link is: http://www.amazon.com/Shape-Man-ebook/dp/B00DTVFMAU/ref=sr_1_7_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1377576836&sr=1-7

Thank you!


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to Monique, Maya, Mitch and Harvey for being inspirational.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Ah, yay! Thank you, thank you, thank you Monique, Maya, Mitch, & Harvey! What terrific news!


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

Will you be running another one?


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

A big thank you Monique for coming up with this and actively promoting the pay it forward principle, and to Harvey, Maya and Mitch for generously jumping in to help out. That's a very happy making way to wake up.   I'll pay it forward when it becomes possible, because that's the way this works.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations all!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

TY Monique and Harvey! I'm thrilled to be a recipient of your kindness!


----------



## adamus (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

What great news to wake up to today!  Thank you so very much!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Saffron said:


> Will you be running another one?


It was a lot of fun to do. Hopefully, there will be more Pay It Forward events in the future.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!

And an excellent competition put together by some generous members!


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners. Now I'll just have to pay $15 like a schlub.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks, will love to enter, not sure if I'm too late.
Entering my book - Nearly Natal
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C4D8BHA


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Monique said:


> Thanks to everyone for participating and special thanks to Harvey, Maya and Mitch making it all possible!
> 
> The winners are...
> 
> ...


Congrads for the winners!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ANd there Throwing Clay Shadows is. THANK you Monique et al. I liked and pinned and shared and tweeted.


----------

